# Scar on nose :(



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

It may or may not. 

Bertie had something similar last year after he went running through bushes and got scratched by something out there. I freaked out because he's a show dog and my vet told me that the odds were the pigment might not come back. I knew that was likely, because Jacks has a scratch on his lower lip where the pigment never came back. With Bertie it did (took a while though). Knock on wood same thing with your dog?


----------



## DJdogman (Apr 23, 2013)

When our adopted guy came to us 4 months ago, he had lots of scratches on his nose which are now all completed gone. Your guy's is deeper I guess, but I think there's a good chance of it fading.


----------



## Argos&Reay48 (Feb 14, 2014)

My girl Reay HAD a similar scar/mark on her nose (not sure what she got it from) and it did eventually go away. There's no mark there at all now. However, when she got it she was still pretty young and she had a lot of growing to do still so I'm not sure if it necessarily healed, or she "grew out of it".


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

Your girl looks young, yes? It will probably fill in.

When we got Boomer from the rescue he was 11 months old and had huge scars ringing his eyes and around his nose from a staph infection that had taken months to heal. No one thought they would ever fill in but a year later they had and you would never have recognized he was the same dog.

Youth is a wonderful healer!


----------



## LukeTink (Jul 4, 2014)

My boy had a similar scratch, it did heal and go away pretty quickly.


----------

